# John Deere Skid Steers & Mini Excavators



## Land Design (Nov 20, 2002)

Hello,

I was just wondering if I could get some input from all of you about John Deere skid steers and mini excavators. I have been looking at their website about these machines and am now looking for some "real world" input. Just wondered if some people could share their views of these machines (any models) good and bad. Feedback can be with the machines used for any line of work, landscape, construction, demo, etc........

THANKS!


----------



## DavidD (May 19, 2002)

Call your Dealer and schedule a Demo Then call a Bobcat Dealer or Whomever and Schedule several different Brand Demo's. That will get you a feel for what your getting into. I Demo'd 3 Different Cat's 1 NewHolland 2 Gehls and 4 Bobcat's before I Purchased a Bobcat S-250 and a T-300. I ran the Cats and Bobcat for 2 weeks There Demo's are very liberal. Gehl gave me 4 hrs and New holland 6 hrs.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

David what steered you to Bobcat, Price ? I know that T300 is an awesome machine but you went up against the Cat as well and Bobcat won your sale ?
Just wondering why Bobcat got the nod  
Todd


----------



## DavidD (May 19, 2002)

Cat has those Retarted Servos I Couldnt feel what i was pushing against. Plus Cat's Servos would not allow the tracks to free spin which was fine until it was stuck in the mud. I Had to get the T-300 out there to pull the cat out and finish the job.


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have run both a Cat 277b and a 287b and loved them both. Great power, and awesome in wet areas.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

hello i own 2 246 c/a 2spd machines 1 with VTS tracks one with steel tracks never a problem one, and as far as the deere and gehl they are fine but you get what you pay for and the bobcat machines are servo controled electric/hydraulic which is extremely slow and un responsive, and several problems hints:electric mixed with hydraulics, where the cats are PILOT controls BIG BIG diference it has 5small hydro lines in each joystick which operate bigger valves in the belly of the machine, don't worrry they dont leak or get greasy and the cats are a little mor costley, and as far as the other guy that demo'ed 4 bobcats 2 gehls, blah blah blah blah, dint be a jerk don't waste the salesmans time that much, they still have mouths to feed at home to, it would be like you giving the same guy 25 diferent bids just to push his 14x30 driveway, i own several machines and most of them caterpillar the parts support is unbelivable i have one deere 744h loader and i will trade it for a 966g before spring just for the parts support, 
so in conclusion i am not talking bad about anybody or anybodys machine but i strongly support cat
p.s. the last 246b /VTS track was 'bout $52,000 and we like them so much we have a C model ordered which should be here in about 11 months


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

DavidD said:


> Cat has those Retarted Servos I Couldnt feel what i was pushing against. Plus Cat's Servos would not allow the tracks to free spin which was fine until it was stuck in the mud. I Had to get the T-300 out there to pull the cat out and finish the job.


had the same problem when my work rented a cat. you couldnt spin the tires to get of the mud. i didnt have any way of getting a vehicle to pull me out so i needed to use the bucket to push me out. and the controls suck IMHO. skid steers have the same style of controls, then cat comes along and screws that up. putting the directional control on the left stick and the bucket and boom on the right?!??!?


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

just got my new 4840 gehl skid steer.This is our second gehl [we have a 3935].We have sold all our bobcats to go to gehl.Good power,lifting,big cab,great line of sight,black anodized pistons,some teflon bushings[don't have to grease]easy to service,stable,nice hand controlsself leveling bucket[option on the deere $600]sound reduction package[option on the deere $300].We were looking to go deere but just could not see spending 8K more for less machine.Just my 3cents


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Powerjoke what do you care how many different machines a guy tries? If he wants to try 20 different machines it is his money he is spending (to feed his own mouths) so if the salesmen wants a sale he will have no problem, if he don't want sale he wont. Sorry but i could care less how many mouths he has to feed. If i am going to spend money and wasn't happy with first machine i would try another then another till satisfied. After all it is your money your spending and it sure ain't to feed the salesman's family it is to feed your own. Just because you are happy with Cat don't mean everyone else has to be. I say try them till you like one then buy it. Just like with a truck purchase i suppose you go to dealer jump in truck not totally satisfied but hey don't want to waste salesman's time so i'll buy it i don't think so. Also don't see connection to placing a bid. One your a planning purchase the other is giving price. But on other hand do you think the people looking for bids are only getting from you or from several contractors?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Know any loggers in the Conway area?*



PSDF350 said:


> Powerjoke what do you care how many different machines a guy tries? If he wants to try 20 different machines it is his money he is spending (to feed his own mouths) so if the salesmen wants a sale he will have no problem, if he don't want sale he wont. Sorry but i could care less how many mouths he has to feed. If i am going to spend money and wasn't happy with first machine i would try another then another till satisfied. After all it is your money your spending and it sure ain't to feed the salesman's family it is to feed your own. Just because you are happy with Cat don't mean everyone else has to be. I say try them till you like one then buy it. Just like with a truck purchase i suppose you go to dealer jump in truck not totally satisfied but hey don't want to waste salesman's time so i'll buy it i don't think so. Also don't see connection to placing a bid. One your a planning purchase the other is giving price. But on other hand do you think the people looking for bids are only getting from you or from several contractors?


 Off the subject completely,PSDF350 do you have any contacts for processor grade in the Conway area?
I am in the process of relocating up there and will need supply for my firewood business.
Thank You.
Allan White


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Oshkosh i live in southwest corner so trucking would be outrageous. But you should have no problem finding what you need up there. Lots of logging going on up that way.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thanks for the reply*



PSDF350 said:


> Oshkosh i live in southwest corner so trucking would be outrageous. But you should have no problem finding what you need up there. Lots of logging going on up that way.


 Trucking is the evil in most of what I do.lol
Hope you are having a great season.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Oshkosh said:


> Trucking is the evil in most of what I do.lol
> Hope you are having a great season.


Your welcome. Trucking is the evil in my business also. Hope your having a good season yourself.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

damn PSD dont cry :crying: did'nt mean to hurt your feelings


----------

